
When Did Tribalism Get to Be So Popular? - quanticle
http://nautil.us/blog/when-did-tribalism-get-to-be-so-fashionable
======
Finnucane
Of course some people are going to defend tribalism. It’s a deeply ingrained
piece of evolutionary history. People are programmed to think it’s a good
thing. The fact that most of us now live in places where tribalism’s negative
affects far outweigh any benefit it had when people lived in small isolated
groups doesn’t sway minds.

